# Pioneer Valley Torpedo CT Cigar Review - Smooth and pleasant. good cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I had low expectations going in, since it is a CT wrapper and a Dom.Rep. cigar with a hokey name. Given that, I was very impressed. It is well wort...

Read the full review here: Pioneer Valley Torpedo CT Cigar Review - Smooth and pleasant. good cigar


----------

